# Which mbti is your ideal partner?



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been attracted to a lot of different types, and I'm still quite young, so it's hard to say. One of my best friends is an ENFP and we often jokingly say that if one of us were a man, we'd be married by now. The guys that I've had deep, meaningful connections with, however, have all been xSFJs.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I went ahead and voted my type - INFP. But others might be ISFP, INTJ, and I'm curious about ESTPs.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

According to socionics, an ISFJ, but I don't really mind as long as we respect and each other back.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

pinkmatter said:


> I went ahead and voted my type - INFP. But others might be ISFP, INTJ, and I'm curious about ESTPs.


I feel like an ESTP/INFP combo would end up in a frustrated and angry ESTP and the INFP in tears, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Korpasov said:


> I feel like an ESTP/INFP combo would end up in a frustrated and angry ESTP and the INFP in tears, but maybe I'm wrong.


Might be the case. I'm not one to say xD


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

pinkmatter said:


> I went ahead and voted my type - INFP. But others might be ISFP, INTJ, and I'm curious about ESTPs.


Fun fact- my INFP aunt has been married to my estp uncle in law for 50 years . However with that said my INFP BFF can't stand estp ; my istp(very strong Se) partner can't stand my INFP BFF. Anything is possible


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Fun fact- my INFP aunt has been married to my estp uncle in law for 50 years . However with that said my INFP BFF can't stand estp ; my istp(very strong Se) partner can't stand my INFP BFF. Anything is possible


May I ask how your aunt and uncle in law seem to get along, based on your observations? I mean, how do you feel their dynamic works, if you've noticed anything interesting? Huge congrats to them either way.

And it's too bad they can't stand each other xD I doubt they do anything to intentionally piss one another off..


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I expected INxJs to be the ideal partners.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

pinkmatter said:


> May I ask how your aunt and uncle in law seem to get along, based on your observations? I mean, how do you feel their dynamic works, if you've noticed anything interesting? Huge congrats to them either way.
> 
> And it's too bad they can't stand each other xD I doubt they do anything to intentionally piss one another off..


They get along really well but are total opposite of one another  quite happy


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> They get along really well but are total opposite of one another  quite happy


Interesting ^-^ I'll analyze this a bit further. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan (Aug 18, 2014)

I have always wondered what it would be like to date an INTP. Idk if we would get along or just argue over theoretical ideas all day.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm an enfp idealistically I have always wanted another enfp or ENTP
> 
> But after meeting my xstp partner - perhaps my ideal isn't what I want


well I'm glad you met who you like that's what matters the most


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Amacey said:


> well I'm glad you met who you like that's what matters the most


Thank you : )


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

My Mr is my ideal and he is a ISTP. I'm a ESFP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Infj


----------

